# Teichbepflanzung - Tipps gesucht :-)



## Kate (30. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe das Forum gerade entdeckt. Wirklich interessant hier 

Und eine Frage habe ich auch direkt ;-)

Wir haben einen kleinen Teich (ca. 4qm Oberfläche, tiefste Stelle: 1m), den wir in den kommenden Wochen gerne bepflanzen würden. Letzten Herbst hatten wir schon drei Pflanzen __ Wasserpest eingesetzt (die ist schon ziemlich gewachsen).

Ich habe mir nun einige Pflanzen rausgesucht und wollte mich erkundigen, ob unsere Wahl gut ist. Was vielleicht noch wichtig ist: Wir haben keine wirkliche Sumpfzone. Auch keine Feuchtzone (oder ist das identisch?). Die erste Terrasse befindet sich bei ca. 15cm, steil abfallend. Danach folgt eine mit 20cm, dann geht es direkt auf 60cm. Der Teich war schon angelegt. Wir haben so gut es ging versucht ihn auszubessern, aber einen flachen Uferbereich haben wir nicht hinbekommen, weil die Folie nicht gereicht hat.

Hier die Pflanzen:

3 x __ Sumpfdotterblume 
2 x __ Wollgras 
6 x __ Fieberklee 
5 x Sumpfvergissmeinnicht 
4 x Sumpfhelmkraut
4 x __ Schwertlilie
4 x __ Hechtkraut
5 x __ Blutweiderich
3 x __ Wasserhahnenfuß 
3 x __ Seekanne
4 x __ Wasserstern
2 x __ Krebsschere
5 x Zwergkolben

Über Tipps wäre ich dankbar. 

Achso: Wir würden in ein bis zwei Jahren gerne ca. 10 Goldfische einsetzen. Ist das für den Teich OK?
Außerdem würde ich den Teich gerne so bepflanzen, dass die Fische sich wohlfühlen. Habt ihr da Tipps? Welche Pflanzen mögen Fische besonders zum Verstecken? Gerne auch Pflanzen, die im Winter für die Fische "schön" sind.

Ich danke euch!

Viele Grüße
Katrin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2005)

Hallo Karin,

das __ Wollgras solltest Du weg lassen (fast alle Wollgräser sind extreme Wucherer, außerdem sind Wollgräser Moorbewohner, brauchen also sehr viel Torf im Boden und dürfen nicht dauernd vom Wasser überschwemmt werden(Feuchtzone)). Auch die __ Seekanne würde ich in dem kleinen Teich lieber nicht setzen, es sei den Du willst noch einem Jahr kein Wasser mehr sehen (bedeckt mehrere qm im Jahr). __ Zwergrohrkolben darf nicht tiefer als 5-10 cm stehen und wuchert. __ Hechtkraut sollte min 30cm tief stehen (Winterschutz)und breitet sich auch recht schnell aus. Mehr als eins solltest Du daher nicht einsetzen. Ungefähr 1/3 bis 1/2 der Wasseroberfläche des Teiches sollte von Pflanzen freigehalten werden.

Feuchtzone +10 - +20cm (also oberhalb des Wasserspiegels, wird nur bei Hochwasser mal überflutet)

Sumpfzone 0 - -30cm Wassertiefe

Für dauerhaften Fischbesatz ist der Teich zu klein (Goldfische werden bis 40cm lang, selbst für 10cm lange wird es dann sehr eng im Teich- die Tiefwasserzone zum Überwintern soll schon 1-2qm Minimum betragen.

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanS (31. März 2005)

Hallo Katrin,

auf 4 m² (< 8 Meter Uferlänge, 2 Meter Kantenlänge, vermutlich aber entsprechend verrundet der Teich und damit erheblich weniger Uferlänge) geht es bei Euch 1 Meter in die Tiefe ?? Da sind rund 50 Pflanzen entschieden zuviel. __ Wasserpest halte ich bei einem derart kleinen Teich für eine garantierte Plage. 

Oder meinst Du 40 m² ?? dann sind 50 Pflanzen wieder zu wenig. Selbst da würde ich noch kiene Elodea einsetzen.

Den Hinweisen von Frank (__ Wollgras - ist ausserordentlich expansiv !) kann ich mich nur anschliessen. __ Hechtkraut, das sich wohlfühlt, gedeiht ebenfalls allerbest und macht alles andere platt. Also bei 4 m² sehr zurückhaltende Pflanzen wählen, die nicht lästig werden. Dazu gehört __ Seekanne sicher nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Kate (31. März 2005)

Och. Sowas Dummes. Da habe ich mich ja total vertan. Das __ Seekanne wuchert, stand natürlich nicht in dem Teichbuch, das ich hatte. Aber da stand eh bei keiner Pflanze was Negatives, deswegen dachte ich, ich frage mal die Profis ;-) Und schon habe ich den Salat.

Leider leider hat der Teich keine 40qm, wobei die 4qm vielleicht etwas zu klein angesetzt sind. Ich habe heute nochmal genauer gerechnet und bin auf 6qm gekommen. Auch nicht gerade viel, ich weiß.

Was für Pflanzen würdet ihr mir denn für einen recht kleinen Teich empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Das wäre ja ziemlich in die Hose gegangen meine Bepflanzung


----------



## Kate (31. März 2005)

__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karin,
> 
> das __ Wollgras solltest Du weg lassen (fast alle Wollgräser sind extreme Wucherer, außerdem sind Wollgräser Moorbewohner, brauchen also sehr viel Torf im Boden und dürfen nicht dauernd vom Wasser überschwemmt werden(Feuchtzone)).



Kann ich das Wollgras vielleicht an unseren Bachlauf pflanzen? Mir gefällt es sehr gut und ich würde es gerne unterbringen. Oder lieber auch nicht?


----------



## Kate (31. März 2005)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Katrin,
> 
> auf 4 m² (< 8 Meter Uferlänge, 2 Meter Kantenlänge, vermutlich aber entsprechend verrundet der Teich und damit erheblich weniger Uferlänge) geht es bei Euch 1 Meter in die Tiefe ?? Da sind rund 50 Pflanzen entschieden zuviel. __ Wasserpest halte ich bei einem derart kleinen Teich für eine garantierte Plage.



Also die 1m Tiefe stimmt sicher. Das hatten wir gemessen als wir den Teich gesäubert hatten.

Was würdet du mir denn anstatt der Wasserpest als Unterwasserpflanze empfehlen? Und wie viele davon soll ich einsetzen für unseren kleinen Teich?

Die Wasserpest können wir problemlos wieder rausholen (denke ich...). Wir hatten sie in Pflanzkörbe gesetzt.


----------



## Kate (31. März 2005)

Ich habe jetzt versucht mit Hilfe eures tollen Pflanzenlexikons (  ) die Liste zu überarbeiten:

3 x __ Sumpfdotterblume 
4 x __ Fieberklee 
4 x Sumpfvergissmeinnicht 
4 x Sumpfhelmkraut 
5 x __ Schwertlilie 
2 x __ Hechtkraut 
5 x __ Blutweiderich 
2 x __ Krebsschere 
4 x __ Bachminze
3 x __ Schwanenblume


Sauerstofflieferanten (statt der __ Wasserpest)
3 x __ Wasserstern 
4 x __ Wasserfeder
3 x __ Laichkraut
4 x Tannenwedel


Wie findet ihr das jetzt? Ist das genug an Unterwasserpflanzen? Habe ich immer noch stark __ wuchernde Pflanzen in der Liste?

So langsam verzweifle ich anhand der Fülle an Pflanzen, die es gibt *seufz*


----------------------

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe! Ich bin wirklich froh, dass ihr versucht mir zu helfen! Sonst würde ich trotz der vielen Pflanzbeschreibungen, die ich mittlerweile gelesen habe, alles falsch machen


----------



## Galrian (31. März 2005)

hi kate,

versuch es ruhig mit den __ wollgras im bachlauf. ich habe mir letztes jahr wollgras am teichrand gesetzt und habe auch kein torf.

jetzt wächst es leicht ins wasser. und wenn es sich wirklich zu stark vermehrt steche ich ein bischen ab 

hier noch ein par infos:

Blütezeit: April - Mai 
Wasserstand: 0 - 10cm 
Höhe: 20 - 40cm 
Standort: Sonne 

Sumpfpflanze, Heimisch

schau doch sonst einfach nochmal in meiner signatur ins teichlexikon. ist noch online. das schöne ist das es alles fotos aus dem eigenen garten sind und keine von berufsfotografen die mit dünger usw. arbeiten :razz:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2005)

Hallo Kate,

bei deinen Sauerstofflieferanten hast Du einen extremen Wucherer dabei. Auch bringt der nicht viel zum Sauerstoffbeitrag da er zum größtenteil über Wasser wächst (Tannenwedel ist eine Sumpfpflanze). Beim __ Laichkraut darauf achten das dir kein Potamogeton nutans untergejubelt wird, denn das bildet Schwimmblätter und durch den Lichtentzug gehen dann die anderen Unterwasserpflanzen ein. Die __ Wasserpest kannst Du ruhig im Teich lassen und wenn es doch zu viel wird läßt sie sich gut rupfen. Es treibt zwar jedes Stückchen wieder aus, aber wenn die Nährstoffe im Teich nicht mehr ausreichen bricht der Wasserpestbestand in sich zusammen. 
Bevor Du den __ Blutweiderich anpflanzt, solltest Du erst mal schauen wie dich deine Teichfolie ist. Lythrum salicaria (Blutweiderich) bildet nämlich sehr harte holzige Wurzeln aus und bei einer dünnen Folie 0,5mm kann es zum durchstoßen der selbigen kommen (der Blutweiderich wächst aber auch im normalen Beet neben dem Teich wenn er gegossen wird wens mal zu trocken wird.

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanS (31. März 2005)

Kate schrieb:
			
		

> 3 x __ Sumpfdotterblume
> 4 x __ Fieberklee
> 4 x Sumpfvergissmeinnicht
> 4 x Sumpfhelmkraut
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

von Wasserpest möchte ich nach wie vor abraten, obwohl ich selbst welche im Teich habe. __ Schwertlilien breiten sich schon gewaltig aus, wenn sie sich wohl fühlen. Bei Blutweiderich rate ich zu erheblicher Vorsicht, nicht nur wegen der Wurzeln: Er verbreitet sich durch Samen extrem. Bei Tannenwedeln und Laichkraut kann ich nur den Kommentar von Frank unterstreichen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Kate (1. Apr. 2005)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Ich habe heute die Pflanzen bestellt. Ich weiß nicht, ob meine Wahl gut ist, aber das wird sich zeigen. Wenn nicht, ändere ich es halt wieder


----------

